# Kodak B&W always has a green Hue



## The_Analog_ Process (Mar 23, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

I've noticed that every time I shoot on B&W kodak stock ( mainly 400TX) . The photos always seem to have a green hue. Is there something that I'm doing wrong in the development process, in camera, or is just how the stock is meant to be?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 23, 2017)

I use T Max, it shouldn't be green. Must be something in the development. At least I can't think what would cause that in camera.

It is T Max isn't it? Not the Kodak B&W film meant to be developed in C 41 color chemistry?


----------



## dasmith232 (Mar 23, 2017)

T Max is definitely "pure" black & white with no color shift intended.

What brand developer chemistry are you using? (I think it's generally good to not mix, like Kodak vs. Ilford).

Kodak's C41 B&W film is BW400CN, and you cited 400TX, so that shouldn't(?) be the problem. While I've never tried to cross that boundary, I would think that it wouldn't work well. However, old Kodak C-22 color film can be processed as black and white.

If you're off temperature, then that can affect how *grainy* the result is.

If you're off with agitation, you can expect inconsistent developing across the frame (possibly appearing as cloudiness).

Maybe improper mix ratio from the chemical concentrates?

But my first suspicion is wrong chemistry (mix or concentration).


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 23, 2017)

400TX.......Tri-X 400???? Prints from the negs are green or the film itself is green??


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2017)

Do you mean that SCANS made from the TX are coming out with a green tint? That can happen with the wrong scanner profile being used for the film being scanned. That has happened to me before, but I have never, ever had green-tinted negatives.


----------



## compur (Mar 23, 2017)

Green photos from B&W film? Is this a St Patrick's Day gag?


----------



## limr (Mar 23, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> 400TX.......Tri-X 400???? Prints from the negs are green or the film itself is green??



This^^^  Can you be more specific if it's the film itself that is green or the scans/prints?



Derrel said:


> Do you mean that SCANS made from the TX are coming out with a green tint? That can happen with the wrong scanner profile being used for the film being scanned. That has happened to me before, but I have never, ever had green-tinted negatives.



And this ^^^


----------

